# Character Thread



## Living PF Judge (May 26, 2010)

All rules for character generation can be found on The Living Pathfinder wiki located here 

Have fun making a character.

Judges:
1) Walking Dad
2) GlassEye
3) Mowgli 
4) InVinoVeritas
5) Aldern Foxglove
6) HolyMan


----------



## Living PF Judge (May 26, 2010)

*Character List: Updated Jan 26th 2011*


```
Alnar                       human     sorcerer(1)         Luinnar
Amadeus Falkner             human     cavalier(1)         toasterferret
Anaerion                    elf       wizard(1)           jackslate45
Anna Belacqua               human     sorcerer(1)         toasterferret
Aradra Longstrider          human     ranger(1)           jackslate45
Ariel Esimae                aasimar   cleric(1)           perrinmiller
Ashleigh                    tiefling  alchemist(1)        VLArandur
Ausk the Crusher            half-orc  oracle(1)           sunshadow21
Borric Hawkins              human     fighter(2)          perrinmiller
Bozzago the Brisk           tengu     rogue(1)            Mahorfeus
Brenic                      half-orc  monk(1)             nfred
Cethyn-Ayah                 tengu     inquisitor(1)       Bertious
Chaucer Tarsi               elf       bard(1)             nothingpoetic
Coreuth Din'assa            elf       rogue(1)            gryphon_gold
Daugar                      elf       wizard(1)           zGio
Devon Belanti               aasimar   cleric(1)           galahad0430
Draug                       half-orc  druid(1)            Devonus 
Elenka Danyllova            human     summoner(1)         GlassEye
Elessar Whisperwind         elf       wizard(1)           CR1T1C4L
Elros                       half-elf  fighter(1)          GandalfMithrandir
Farland Blackthorn          human     ranger(1)           Fatdragon
Fester                      aasimar   druid(1)            fggs02
Franco Atiradore            human     fighter(1)          Mowgli
Garnet Sharnhearth          dwarf     fighter(2)          mfloyd3
Git-Git                     tengu     witch(1)            Vistarius
Heather                     human     witch(1)            Antithetist
Heinrich Schreibersen       human     wizard(2)           Scott Dewar
Holphin Halicarnassus       halfling  summoner(1)         InVinoVeritas
Iosef Tellus                aasimar   paladin(2)          rb780nm
Izzik Deeks                 human     summoner(2)         Aldern Foxglove
Jade Elhinge                human     paladin(1)          Sillycomic
Kalgor                      aasimar   summoner(1)         Satin Knights
Kalinn Ari "Frost"          tiefling  barbarian(1)        Mowgli
Kanli the Mad               half-orc  sorcerer(1)         InVinoVeritas
Kilkin Hollow               half-elf  sorcerer(1)         Lughart
Korey McKragg               dwarf     fighter(1)          DrJest
Krad                        tengu     ranger(1)           Animal
Le Jubb                     teifling  alchemist(1)        Cyansylph
Lem the Cook                halfling  monk(1)             Deuce Traveler
Leonion of Thunderfalls     aasimar   cleric(1)           Padreigh
Maia                        aasimar   oracle(1)           Shayuri
Mandalo Chalybis            human     paladin(1)          maquise
Mariah                      aasimar   oracle(1)           Lord Camulus
Markus Shieldheart          human     fighter(2)          HolyMan
Megan Fairchild             half-elf  rogue(1)            VVilhem
Mordjn                      human     barbarian(1)        Fenris
Mortar Foehammer            dwarf     ranger(1)           Terrible Swift Sword
Muzdum Blackrock            dwarf     fighter(1)          Voda Vosa
Nathan Tchanlach            human     sorcerer(1)         jkason
Orlando Furioso 'Fury'      human     rogue(2),bard(1)    GlassEye
Pari Kalikasan              gnome     druid(1),fighter(1) Mowgli
Ravenath                    human     fighter(1)          Ravenath
Raynucio Vega               human     fighter(1)          Aldern Foxglove
Runarhein Bronzebeard       dwarf     barbarian(1)        Baveboi
Satinder Surion             half-elf  bard(1)             satinder
Stefano Rodriges            human     fighter(1)          Walking Dad
Syldar Narthalial           elf       bard(1)             udalrich
Sylvain Marana              human     witch(2)            Gerald007
Ta-Am-Ath                   human     monk(2)             Walking Dad
Tahn Staful                 half-elf  cleric(1)           SelcSilverhand
Thaddeus "Blackhawk" Marro  tengu     fighter(1)          Ace Cipher Zero
The Duke                    human     inquisitor(1)       AxeM
Theo Richard "TR" Finnegan  human     wizard(1)           Alaxk Knight of Galt
Therella Woodsong           half-elf  ranger(1)           Songdragon
Vincent Lacroix             elf       bard(1)             Jhail83
Vincenzo                    human     fighter(1)          Scott Dewar         
Willow Whitemane            half-elf  druid(2)            Vertexx69
Xan Millstone               halfling  summoner(1)         Otakkun
Yoshiki Akita               human     monk(1)             deisenhut
Zelena Andu                 gnome     cleric(1),bard(1)   Songdragon
```

*The Honored Dead*

```
Character                   Race      Class(lvl)          Player
Brân Duedd                  tengu     bard(1)             Mowgli
Gregori Savi                human     fighter(1)          galahad0430
```


----------



## HolyMan (May 26, 2010)

[sblock=Markas Shieldheart/Approved]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Fighter(favored)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: Neutral Good
Languages: Common
Deity: The Ruler (aspect as yet unknown)[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 17 +3 (07pts) +2 racial bonus
DEX: 12 +1 (02pts)
CON: 14 +2 (05ts)
INT: 11 +0 (01pts)
WIS: 12 +1 (02pts)
CHA: 13 +1 (03pts)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP (Max-2): 16 = [1d10 + 2] + 3 (feat) + 1 (favored class bonus)
AC: 19 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 3 (shield & feat) + 1 (DEX), 
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 18 = 10 + 5 (armor) + 3 (shield & feat)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (FIGHTER)
CMB: +4 = +3 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 15 = 10 + 3 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (stat)
Reflex: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
Will: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (stat)
Speed: 20' 
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Longsword(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR) + 1 (feat)/ DMG = 1d8+3(S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR)/ DMG = 1d4+3(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Dagger(range): +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+3(P or S), CRIT 19-20x2
Warhammer(melee): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 3 (STR)/ DMG = 1d8+3(B), CRIT x3[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
* Bonus Feats - added at 1st level and every even level thereafter [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Prof. with all simple weapons (fighter)
Prof. with all martial weapons (fighter)
Prof. with light, medium, and heavy armor (fighter)
Prof. with all shields (fighter)
Toughness (human bonus)
Shield Focus (first lvl)
Weapon Focus-longsword (fighter bonus) [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 3 = [2 + 0] + 1 (human) + 0 (ranks from favored class)
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -6
Skills:
Profession(guard): +5 = +1 (ranks) + 1 (WIS) + 3 (class skill)
Diplomacy: +2 = +1 (ranks) + 1 (CHA)
Knowledge(local): +1 = +1 (ranks) + 0 (INT)[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                    Cost  Weight
Scalemail                    50gp   30lb
Shield, heavy steel          20gp   15lb
Longsword                    15gp    4lb
Dagger                        2gp    1lb
Warhammer                    12gp    5lb
Traveler's Outfit            free    0lb
Bedroll                       1sp    5lb
Rope (50'hemp)                1gp   10lb
Backpack                      2gp    2lb
 -flint and steel             1gp    0lb
 -torches(4)                  4cp    4lb
 -rations,trail(4days)        2gp    4lb
 -waterskins(2)               2gp    8lb
 -crowbar                     2gp    5lb
 -hammer                      5sp    2lb
 -pitons(4)                   4sp    2lb
 -sack,empty                  1sp   .5lb
 -spade                       2gp    8lb
 -peasant's outfit            1sp    2lb
Belt Pouch                    1gp   .5lb
 -whetstone                   2cp    1lb
 -mirror,small steel         10gp   .5lb
 -potion:stabilize(lvl0)     25gp   .5lb
```
Treasure: 1gp, 7sp, 6cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 110 (medium load)
Maximum weight possible: 86light, 173medium, 260heavy [/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 31
Height: 6'-1"
Weight: 220lbs
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Hazel
Skin Color: Light complexed
Apperance: short military cropped hair and a neatly trimmed beard frame a handsome face, he keeps as clean as his lifestyle allows
Deamenaor: friendly, confident, and easy going takes everything in stride
Background: working is complicated it involves a purple worm and stuff[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log]
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/291704-living-pathfinder-green-faerie.html[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] N/A only first level[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 29, 2010)

[sblock=Ta-Am-Ath/Approved - grufflehead, Mowgli]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Monk (favored)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: LN
Languages:
Deity: Anor-Akim[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18 +4 (10pts) +2 from race
DEX: 14 +2 (05pts)
CON: 12 +1 (02pts)
INT: 10 +0 (00pts)
WIS: 14 +2 (05pts)
CHA: 08 -1 (-2pts)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 13 = [1d8 + 1] + 1 (favored) + 3 (toughness feat) (method: max -2)
AC: 15 = 10 + 2 (dex) + 2 (wis) + 0 (class bonus) + 1 (dodge feat)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 2 (dex) + 2 (wis) + 0 (class bonus) + 1 (dodge feat)
AC Flatfooted: 12 = 10 + 2 (wis) + 0 (class bonus)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX)
BAB: +0 = +0 (class/es)
CMB: +4 = +4 (STR) + 0 (bab)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 2 (DEX) +4 (STR) + 0 (bab)
Fort: +3 = +2 (base) + 1 (CON) + 0 (misc)
Reflex: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) + 2 (WIS) + 0 (misc)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Staff (two handed): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (STR)
Damage: 1d6+6
Unarmed / Staff (flurry): +3/+3 = +0 (BAB) + 4 (STR) -1 (Flurry Penalty)
Damage: 1d6+4
Shuriken(normal): +2 = +0(BAB) + 2 (DEX) / 10 ft.
Damage: 1d2+4
Shuriken(flurry): +1/+1 = +0(BAB) + 2 (DEX) -1 (Flurry Penalty) / 10 ft.
Damage: 1d2+4[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
    * +2 to one ability score - chose STR
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a  level is gained
* Languages - Common          
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bonus feat (Deflect arrows)
flurry of blows (-1/-1)
stunning fist
unarmed strike (1d6)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Level 1: Dodge
Monk 1: Deflect arrows
Human: Toughness[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 5 = [4 + 0] x 1 + 1 (Human bonus)
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -0

Acrobatics: +6 = +1 (ranks) + 2 (DEX) + 3 (class skill) - 0 (ACP)
Climb: +8 = +1 (ranks) + 4 (STR) + 3 (class skill) - 0 (ACP)
Perception: +6 = +1 (ranks) + 2 (WIS) + 3 (class skill)
Sense Motive: +6 = +1 (ranks) + 2 (WIS) + 3 (class skill)
Stealth: +6 = +1 (ranks) + 2 (DEX) + 3 (class skill) - 0 (ACP)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
Staff                        free    4lb
Kama                          2gp    2lb
Siangham                      3gp    1lb
Sword, temple                30gp    3lb
(before allowance, nothing more than an overpriced longsword)

Traveler's Outfit            free    0lb
Bedroll                       1sp    5lb
Rope (50'hemp)                1gp   10lb
Backpack                      2gp    2lb
 -flint and steel             1gp    0lb
 -torches(4)                  4cp    4lb
 -rations,trail(4days)        2gp    4lb
 -waterskins(2)               2gp    8lb
 -crowbar                     2gp    5lb
 -hammer                      5sp    2lb
 -pitons(4)                   4sp    2lb
 -sack,empty                  1sp   .5lb
 -spade                       2gp    8lb
Belt Pouch                    1gp   .5lb
 -whetstone                   2cp    1lb
 -mirror,small steel         10gp   .5lb
 -Shuriken (20)               4gp    2lb 
 -Mage Armor Potion          50gp    0lb
```
Treasure: 36gp, 8sp, 5cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 64,5 (light load)
Maximum weight possible: 100light, 200medium, 300heavy
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: male
Age: 21
Height: 5,9
Weight: 180
Hair Color: Black (bald)
Eye Color: green
Skin Color: tan
Apperance: clean shaven head, oriental look and garb
Deamenaor: stoic, lawful, makes few promises, but keeps them
Background: Questing monk from a far away land[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log]none[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] none[/sblock] 
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 29, 2010)

Work in Progress!
[sblock=Orlando Furioso 'Fury'/Unapproved]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Rogue (favored) 1
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Languages: Common
Deity:[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 +2 (5pts)
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) +2 race
CON: 12 +1 (2pts)
INT: 13 +1 (3pts)
WIS: 10 +0 (0pts)
CHA: 10 +0 (0pts)[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 9 = [1d8 + 1] + [X], list all adjustments (Max-2)
AC: XX = 10 + X (armor) + 4 (Dex)
AC Touch: XX = 10 + X (armor) + X (shield) + X (size) + X (misc
AC Flatfooted: XX = 10 + X (armor) + X (shield) + X (size) + X (misc
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + X (misc)
BAB: +0 = +0 (rogue)
CMB: +2 = +2 (STR) + X (misc)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 0 (BAB) + 2 (Str) + 4 (Dex)
Fort: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (Con)
Reflex: +6 = +2 (base) + 4 (Dex)
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Wis)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: 0
Spell Resistance: 0[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
List as follows:
Weapon(melee or ranged): +XX = +X(BAB) + X (Stat) + X (feat) + X (item) + X (magic) / SPECIAL AND RANGE IF NEEDED[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 to one ability score - (Dex)
* Medium - (no bonuses or penalties based on size)
* Normal speed - Base speed is 30 feet
* Bonus feat - chose Toughness
* Skilled - +1 skill rank at 1st level, and +1 skill rank whenever a level is gained
* Languages - Common[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
If you take a second class list all features for each class together. Thank you. [/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Please list after each feat how your character has it, please.
Example:
Toughness (Level 1)
Track (bonus Ranger)
Weapon Focus-longbow (bonus Human) [/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: XX = [X + X] x X + X (misc) + X (points from favored class)
Max Ranks: XX ACP: -X
Skill List: examples
Skill Name: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Skill Name: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)
Skill Name: +XX = +X (ranks) + X (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + X (feat/misc) + X (magic) - X (ACP)[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
List the items and there cost and weight it may be easier to code this part as it will give you even coulmns. We should try different things to see what works.

After equipment list
Treasure: XXgp, XXsp, XXcp Gems: list all 
Total weight carried: XXX (list load, light,medium, or heavy)
Maximum weight possible: XXXlight, XXXmedium, etc.[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size:
Gender:
Age:
Height:
Weight:
Hair Color:
Eye Color:
Skin Color:
Apperance:
Deamenaor:
Background:[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] here you will put links to the adventures your character has been on. most adventures will have listed in their first post treaure and experienced gained and this will make for easy reference.
Example:
[link=Twist Tree adventure here] recieved 1,400xp and 350 gp masterwork crossbow etc.[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] Here you can keep track of level ups so a judge can readily check what you have added to your character just do each by level- Example:
Character Level 2:
Class: Fighter (favored) 2nd level
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +1 to +3
Bonus feat: Improved Initative
Bravery: +1 to +1
HP: not sure what we are doing yet will get back to you  + 1 (favored class bonus)
Skill Points: +3 = +2 (class) +1 (human) + XX (old total) = XX (new total)

and your next Character Level under that one, and so forth.[/sblock] 
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 30, 2010)

[sblock=Zelena Andu, of the Consort / GlassEye/Grufflehead Approved]
Zelena's Webpage

[sblock=Game Info]Race: Gnome
Class: Cleric (Aura: Chaotic - Faint)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Elven, Gnomish, Sylvan
Deity: Constort (Moon) [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]STR: 10 +0 (2 pts) -2 racial
DEX: 14 +2 (5 pts)
CON: 14 +2 (2 pts) +2 racial
INT: 12 +1 (2 pts)
WIS: 15 +2 (7 pts)
CHA: 14 +2 (2 pts) +2 racial[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]HP: 10 = 1d8 + 2 (max -2) 
AC: 20 = 10 + 5 (armor) +2 (shield) +1 (size) +2 (dex) (+4 dodge vs giant)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 1 (size) +2 (dex) (+4 dodge vs giant)
AC Flatfooted: 18 = 10 +5 (armor) +2 (shield) +1 (size)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) 
BAB: +0 = +0 (class/es)
CMB: -1 = +0 bab +0 (STR) -1 (size)
CMD: 11 = 10 +0 bab +0 (str) +2 (dex) -1 (size)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) +2 (con)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) +2 (dex)
Will: +4 = +2 (base) +2 (wis)
Speed: 30 ft (20ft medium load)
Damage Reduction: n/a
Spell Resistance: +2 racial saving throw bonus against illusion  spells or effects. (racial)[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]long sword (melee)	+1 = +0 bab +0 str +1 size (1d6, 19-20, x2)
light crossbow (range)  +3 = +0 bab +2 dex +1 size (1d6, 19-20 x2)
cudgel (club/melee) +1= +0 bab+0 str +1 size[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]• +2 Constitution, +2 Charisma, –2 Strength
• Small: Gnomes are Small creatures and gain a +1 size bonus to their AC, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, a –1 penalty to their Combat Maneuver Bonus and Combat Maneuver Defense, and a +4 size bonus on Stealth checks.
• Slow Speed: Gnomes have a base speed of 20 feet.
• Low-Light Vision: Gnomes can see twice as far as humans in conditions of dim light. See Additional Rules.
• Defensive Training: Gnomes get a +4 dodge bonus to AC against monsters of the giant type.
• Gnome Magic: Gnomes add +1 to the DC of any saving throws against illusion spells that they cast. Gnomes with a Charisma of 11 or higher also gain the following spell-like abilities: 1/day—dancing lights, ghost sound, prestidigitation, and speak with animals. The caster level for these effects is equal to the gnome's level. The DC for these spells is equal to 10 + the spell's level + the gnome's Charisma modifier.
• Hatred: Gnomes receive a +1 bonus on attack rolls against humanoid creatures of the reptilian and goblinoid subtypes due to special training against these hated foes.
• Illusion Resistance: Gnomes get a +2 racial saving throw bonus against illusion spells or effects.
• Keen Senses: Gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks.
• Obsessive: Gnomes receive a +2 racial bonus on a Craft or Profession skill of their choice.[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]• Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Clerics are proficient with all simple  weapons, light armor, medium armor, and shields (except tower shields). Clerics are also proficient with the favored weapon of their deity.
• Aura (Ex): A cleric of a chaotic, evil, good, or lawful deity has a particularly powerful aura corresponding to the deity's alignment (see the detect evil spell for details). (Chaotic: Faint)
• Spells 3 0-level (DC 12)/ 2+1 1st-level (DC 13)
• Channel Energy (Su): 1d6 (DC 12) Channeling energy causes a burst that affects all creatures of one type (either undead or living) in a 30-foot radius centered on the cleric. (5 times/day)
• Domains: - Liberation Domain: Liberation (Su): You have the ability to ignore impediments to your mobility. For 1 (cleric level) rnd per day , you can move normally regardless of magical effects that impede movement, as if you were affected by freedom of movement. This effect occurs automatically as soon as it applies. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.(1st—remove fear)
- Travel Domain: (Increase your base speed by 10 feet.) Agile Feet (Su): As a free action, you can gain increased mobility for 1 round. For the next round, you ignore all difficult terrain and do not take any penalties for moving through it. You can use this ability 5 times per day. (1st—longstrider)[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]0-level (3 per day) (DC 12): Create Water, Detect Magic, Stablize
1st level (2 per day + 1 domain) (DC13): Bless, Protection from Evil, Longstrider (D)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]Combat Casting (1st level)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]Skill Points: 4 = +2 class +1 int + 1 (points from favored class)
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -6

```
Craft (alchemy)      +3 = +0 rank +1 int +2 racial
Diplomacy            +6 = +1 rank +2 cha +3 class skill
Knowledge (arcana) +5 = +1 rank +1 int +3 class
Knowledge (religion) +5 = +1 rank +1 int +3 class
Perception           +5 = +1 rank +2 wis +2 racial
Stealth              +0 = +0 ranks +2 dex +4 size -6 acp
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
scale mail			50	15.0 lbs
heavy wooden shield		 7	 5.0 lbs
longsword			15	 2.0 lbs
light crossbow			35	 2.0 lbs
10 bolts			 1	 0.5 lbs 
cudgel (club)               0       1.5 lbs
backpack			 2	 0.5 lbs
belt pouch			 1	 0.125 lbs
holy symbol (silver)		25	 1.0 lbs
waterskin			 1 	 1.0 lbs
parchment (10 pages)		 2	 -- lbs
ink				 8	 -- lbs
```
 
Treasure: 3 gp, 0 sp, 0 cp Gems: n/a 
Total weight carried: 28.625 (medium)
Maximum weight possible: 24.75 light, 49.5 medium, 75 heavy[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]Size: small
Gender: female
Age: 49
Height: 3 ft
Weight: 32 lbs
Hair Color: silver, long and tied back
Eye Color: grey
Skin Color: pale complexion
Appearance:  Image A small figure, a gnome, that you guess might be three feet tall. She has her silvery hair is loose about her head. She has a light colored complexion and a steely gaze that looks over those present within the inn. She wears a well tended set of scale armor that shines. She wears a tabard black with silver quarter moon on upon it, trimmed in silver. A simple but silver gleaming quarter moon hangs form a silver chain about her neck She carriers an open faced helm under her left arm. 
Demeanor:Often forthright, but soothed by compassion and caring for others.
Background: (working on it)[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] [/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] [/sblock] 
[/sblock]


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jun 30, 2010)

*Kanli the Mad*

Kanli the Mad
[sblock=Kanli the Mad / Approved]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Orc
Class: Sorcerer (Aberrant, favored)
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: CN
Languages: Common, Orc
Deity: None?[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 13 +1 (3 pts)
DEX: 14 +2 (5 pts)
CON: 13 +1 (3 pts)
INT: 7 -2 (-4 pts)
WIS: 7 -2 (-4 pts)
CHA: 20 +5 (17 pts +2 Racial)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 11 = 1d6 + 1 Favored (L1) + 3 (Toughness) +1 (CON) 
Roll method chosen.
AC: 12 = 10 + 2 (Dex)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) 
BAB: +0 = 0
CMB: +1 = +1 (STR) + 0 (BAB)
CMD: 13 = 10 +1 (STR) +2 (DEX) +0 (BAB)
Fort: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (DEX)
Will: +0 = +2 (base) - 2 (WIS)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Acidic Ray (ranged touch, 30’): +2 = +0(BAB) + 2 (DEX), 1d6 acid damage, crit x2
Chill Touch (melee touch): +1 = +0(BAB) +1(STR), 1d6 negative damage, 1 STR damage, crit x2
Touch of Fatigue (melee touch): +1 = +0(BAB) +1(STR), target fatigued for 1 round
Greataxe (melee): +1 = +0(BAB) +1(STR), 1d12+1 S damage, crit x3
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
Darkvision 60’
Intimidating: +2 Intimidate
Orc Blood: Race is both Human and Orc
Orc Ferocity: Fight disabled for 1 more round when brought under 0 HP
Weapon Familiarity: Greataxe and Falchion; Orc weapons are martial
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Acidic Ray 8/day, ranged touch causing 1d6 acid damage (Spittle)
Cantrips, DC 15
Level 1 spells, DC 16, 5/day
Polymorph spells +50% duration
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Eschew Materials (Bonus Sorcerer)
Toughness (1st Level)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 1 = [2 – 2*]
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: 0
Intimidate: +11 = +1 (ranks) + 5 (CHA) + 3 (class skill) + 2 (Racial)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
Greataxe, 20 GP, 12 lbs
Traveler's Outfit, 1 GP, 5 lbs
Cold Weather Outfit, 8 GP, 7 lbs
Backpack, 2 GP, 2 lbs
Bedroll, 1 SP, 5 lbs
Winter Blanket, 5 SP, 3 lbs
2 Thunderstones, 60 GP, 2 lbs
2 Smokesticks, 40 GP, 1 lb
5 Tindertwigs, 5 GP, 0 lbs
Belt Pouch, 1 GP, 0.5 lbs
Soap, 5 SP, 1 lb
Sewing Needle, 5 SP, 0 lbs

Treasure: 11gp, 4sp, 0cp 
Total weight carried: 38.5 (Light Load)
Maximum weight possible: 50 light, 100 medium, 150 heavy[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
Cantrips: Touch of Fatigue, Detect Magic, Arcane Mark, Mage Hand

Level 1: Shield, Chill Touch
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: M
Gender: Male
Age: 16
Height: 5’ 10”
Weight: 235
Hair Color: Golden Brown
Eye Color: Golden
Skin Color: Tawny
Apperance:




 
Demeanor: Distant, always staring off into space, Kanli has either retreated from the world, or perceives something very different. Because of his uncannily good looks, however, many have merely dismissed it as "visionary."

Background: No one is quite sure where Kanli is from, nor does he speak of it. It may be that he himself has forgotten his past, or left it completely behind. Perhaps his history lies in wait for him.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Log] here you will put links to the adventures your character has been on. most adventures will have listed in their first post treaure and experienced gained and this will make for easy reference.[/sblock][sblock=Adventure Log]
Example:
[link=Twist Tree adventure here] recieved 1,400xp and 350 gp masterwork crossbow etc.[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] Here you can keep track of level ups so a judge can readily check what you have added to your character just do each by level- Example:[/sblock][sblock=Level Ups]
Character Level 2:
Class: Fighter (favored) 2nd level
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +1 to +3
Bonus feat: Improved Initative
Bravery: +1 to +1
HP: not sure what we are doing yet will get back to you + 1 (favored class bonus)
Skill Points: +3 = +2 (class) +1 (human) + XX (old total) = XX (new total)

and your next Character Level under that one, and so forth.[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt (Jun 30, 2010)

*Theo Richard "TR" Finnegan*

[sblock=Theo Richard "TR" Finnegan /Unapproved and in progress]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Wizard
Level: 1
Experience: 0
Alignment: NG
Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Goblin, Dwarven, Orc
Favorite Class:  Wizard (Skill Point)
Hit Points:  Max - 2
Deity: None[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 7 - 2 (-4pts)
DEX: 12 + 1 (2pts)
CON: 10 + 0 (0pts)
INT: 20 + 5 (17pts +2 racial)
WIS: 13 + 1 (3pts)
CHA: 12 + 1 (2pts)[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 6 = [1d6]
AC: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10
INIT: +5 = +1 (DEX) + 4 (Feat)
BAB: 0 = 0
CMB: -2 = -2 (STR)
CMD: 9 = 10 + 1 (DEX) - 2 (STR)
Fort: 0 = +0 (base)
Reflex: 1 = +0 (base) + 1 (DEX)
Will: 3 = +2 (base) + 1 (WIS)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]

Dagger (melee):  -2 = +0 (BAB) -2 (STR) - Damage 1d4 -2
Dagger (ranged):  +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (DEX) - Damage 1d4
Crossbow (ranged):  +1 = +0 (BAB) +1 (DEX) - Damage 1d6
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]

*+2 to One Ability Score*: (Intelligence) Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
*Medium*: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Normal Speed*: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
*Bonus Feat*: (Improved Initiative) Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.
*Skilled*: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.
*Languages*: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret languages, such as Druidic).
[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
*Arcane Bond:*  Signet Ring of the College Arts and Wizardry
*Arcane School:*  Divination - (Forbidden Schools Necromancy and Illusion)
*Cantrips*
*Bonus Feat:*  Scribe Scroll
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]

Scribe Scroll (Wizard bonus feat)
Improved Initiative (Human bonus feat)
Skill Focus (Level 1):  Knowledge - Arcana
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 9 = 2 (Wizard) + 5 (INT) + 1 (Human) + 1 (Favored Class)
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -0

Skill List: examples

Appraise:  +9 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (INT) + 3 (class skill)
Knowledge - Arcana:  +9 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (INT) + 3 (class skill)
Knowledge - Geography:  +9 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (INT) + 3 (class skill)
Knowledge - History:  +9 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (INT) + 3 (class skill)
Knowledge - Local:  +9 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (INT) + 3 (class skill)
Knowledge - The Planes:  +9 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (INT) + 3 (class skill)
Perception:  +2 = +1 (Rank) + 1 (WIS)
Profession (Teacher):  +9 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (INT) + 3 (class skill)
Spellcraft:  +5 = +1 (Rank) + 5 (WIS) + 3 (class skill)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
Dagger 1lb (2g, 1lb, Carried)
Light Crossbow 4lbs (35g, 4lbs, Carried while adventuring)
20 Crossbow Bolts (2g, 2lbs, Carried while adventuring)
Riding Horse - Light Horse (75g)
Scholar's Outfit (5g, 6lbs - Stowed while adventuring)
Traveler's Outfit (1g, 5lbs - Stowed while in town)
Backpack (2g, 2lbs - Stowed while in town)
Riding Saddle (5g)
Chalk - 10 Pieces (1s, -lbs - Carried in pouches)
Bedroll (1sp, 5lbs - Typically stored on horse while adventuring)
3 Belt Pouches (3g, 1.5lbs - Carried)
Spellbook (0 gold, class benefit, 1lbs - Carried)

After equipment list
Treasure: 9gp, 8sp 
Total weight carried: 22.5 (light load)
Maximum weight possible: 23 lbs light, 24-46 lbs medium, 47-70 lbs heavy[/sblock]

[sblock=Spellbook]
*0th*

Acid Splash
Arcane Mark
Dancing Lights
Daze
Detect Magic
Detect Poison
Flare
Light
Mage Hand
Mending
Message
Open / Close
Prestidigitation
Ray of Frost
Read Magic
Resistance

*1st*

Charm Person
Comprehend Languages
Detect Secret Doors
Enlarge Person
Identify
Mage Armor
Obscuring Mist
Protection from Evil
[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
Size:  Medium
Gender:  Male
Age:  32
Height:  5'8"
Weight:  140 (soaking wet)
Hair Color:  Black, but going gray rapidly
Eye Color:  Black
Skin Color:  (unhealthy) White
Apperance:  TR always tries to be well dress and groomed.  He keeps his face neatly shaved, hair cut and combed, and clothing clean and pressed.
Deamenaor:  TR is easily excited by anyone who expresses a desire to learn more.  He never goes anywhere without a book to read (in case things get slow).  While generally patient, he doesn't suffer fools or those who fail to learn from their mistakes.  He prefers to plan ahead, using magic, knowledge, and study to overcome problems.  He loves to teach children and has a soft spot in his heart for them.
Background:  TR was the third son of a noble family.  Showing a keen intellect, his parents enrolled him in the College of Arts and Wizardry (can be changed to meet whatever background the game world has).  He proudly bears the seal of the college.[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Ups] [/sblock] 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Log] [/sblock]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jun 30, 2010)

[sblock=Elros/awaiting level 2 approval]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Half-Elf
Class: Fighter
Level: 2
Experience: 2593
Alignment: CG
Languages: Human, Elven, Goblin
Deity: [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 14 (5 points)
DEX: 19 (13 points) +2 racial bonus
CON: 12 (2 points)
INT: 12 (2 points)
WIS: 10 (0 points
CHA: 8 (-2 points)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 22
AC: 17 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield) + 4 (DEX)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0 (armor) + 0 (shield)
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX)
BAB: +2 = +1 (class/es)
CMB: +4 = +2 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 18 = 10 + 1 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 4 (DEX)
Fort: +4 = +2 (base) + 1 (stat) + 0 (misc)
Reflex: +4 = +0 (base) + 4 (stat) + 0 (misc)
Will: +0* = +0 (base) + 0 (stat) + 0 (misc)
*+2 vs enchantment spells and effects
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
List as follows:
Comp Longbow (ranged): +8 = +1(BAB) + 4 (Stat) (1d8+2)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +4 = +1(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
* +2 bonus to any one ability
* Size: Medium
* Base speed: 30'
* Low-Light Vision
* Skill Focus(Survival)
* Immune to Sleep spells
* Elf blood: treated as both human and an elf for any effect related to race
* +2 to saves vs Enchantment spells and abilities
* +2 to Perception
* Multitalented - Fighter and Ranger[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Bonus Feat at 1st lvl (selected from those allowed to a fighter as a bonus feat)  
Bonus Feat as Second Level (Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)
Bravery (+1 on will saves against fear[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Precise Shot (bonus fighter 1st lvl)
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Skill Focus (survival) (Bonus Half-elf)
Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 6
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -0
Skill List:
Survival: +8 = +2 (ranks) + 0 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + 3 (feat/misc) + 0 (magic) - 0 (ACP)
Craft (traps): +6 = +2 (ranks) + 1 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + 0 (feat/misc) + 0 (magic) - 0 (ACP)
Craft (Bows): +6 = +2 (ranks) + 1 (modifier) + 3 (class skill) + 0 (feat/misc) + 0 (magic) - 0 (ACP)[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Item                                  Cost     Weight
Longbow                            75 gp    3 lbs
40 arrows                           2 gp     6 lbs
Longsword                          15 gp    4 lbs
Backpack                            2 gp     2 lbs
a map of the general area       50 gp    -
Scroll Case                         1 gp     1/2 lbs
2 days trail rations               1 gp     2 lbs
waterskin                           1 gp     4 lbs
Mwk. Comp. Longbow        600 gp   3 lbs
40 arrows                          2 gp      6 lbs
```

List the items and there cost and weight it may be easier to code this part as it will give you even coulmns. We should try different things to see what works.

After equipment list
Treasure: 1296 gp, 1 sp, 0 cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 50.5 lbs (light)
Maximum weight possible: 58: light, 116: medium, 175: max[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 30
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 140 lbs
Hair Color: Brown/dirty blonde
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Deep Tan
Appearance: Scruffy Woodsman Type
Demeanor: niceish, a little withdrawn but cares about how people feel, works for the greater good.
Background:
Recently returned from a hunting expedition, Elros has worked his trade as a tanner for longer than he can remember. He grew up in an elven city in the deep woods and is surprised to find that there are fewer game animals near larger cities than smaller ones and continually complains about such matters. He is the son of an elven woman and was shunned by his neighbors for having "Dirty Blood" despite his great skill in archery.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] none yet [/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] none [/sblock][/sblock]
link to wiki page

Now my mini stat block:

[sblock=Mini Stat Block]
HP: 22/22
AC: 17, Touch 14, Flat Footed 13
Initiative: +4
CMB: +4
CMD: 18
Fort: +4 +1 against fear
Ref: +4
Will +0, +2 vs. enchantment spells and effects
Speed 30'

Comp Longbow (ranged): +8 = +2(BAB) + 4 (Stat) +1 (Feat) +1 (Mwk)(1d8+2)X3 Range: 100', +1 atk and dmg within 30'

Longsword: +4 = +2(BAB) + 2 (Stat) (1d8+2)19-20 X2


Immune to Sleep spells
Low-Light Vision
Perception +2

link to full sheet[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 30, 2010)

*Nathan Tchanlach, Human Sorcerer*

[sblock=Nathan Tchanlach/Approved level 1]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Sorcerer (Celestial bloodline)
Level: 	1
Experience: 0
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Languages: Common, Celestial
Deity: None[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 10  +0 (0p.)      
DEX: 14  +2 (5p.)     
CON: 13  +1 (3p.)      
INT: 12  +1 (2p.)    
WIS: 10  +0 (0p.)    
CHA: 18  +4 (10p.) (+2 racial)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 7 = (1d6+1) (Max -2) 
AC: 13 = 10 + 2 (Dex) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Touch: 13 = 10 + 2 (Dex) + 1 (Dodge)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 + 0
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) 
BAB: +0 = +0 (Sorcerer)
CMB: +0 = +0 (STR) +0 BAB 
CMD: 12 = 10 + 2 (Dex) +0 BAB
Fort: 1 = +0 (base) + 1 (Con) 
Reflex: 2 = +0 (base) + 2 (Dex) 
Will: 2 = +2 (base) + 0 (Wis)
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: N/A
Spell Resistance: N/A [/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]

Dagger (melee): +0 = +0(BAB) + 0 (Str) / DMG 1d4*, CRIT 19-20/x2
Dagger (ranged): +2 = +0(BAB) + 2 (Dex) / DMG 1d4*, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 10 ft.
Sickle (melee): +0 = +0(BAB) + 0 (Str) / DMG 1d6*, CRIT x2
Light Crossbow (ranged): +2 = +0(BAB) + 2 (Dex) / DMG 1d8*, CRIT 19-20/x2, range 80 ft.

* ALL: +1 damage (and magic for overcoming DR) if Arcane Strike invoked

[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
--Human--

* +2 ability of choice (CHA)
* Bonus feat
* Bonus skill point ea. level
* Choose favored class (Sorcerer, +1 skill point) [/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
--Sorcerer--

* Bonus Feat: Eschew Materials
* Cantrips at will
* Arcane spells:
     ~Known (cantrips/1st): 4/2
     ~Per Day (1st): 3+1 Cha
* Simple weapon proficiency
* Bloodline powers (Celestial)

--Celestial Bloodline--

* Heal is a class skill
* Arcana: summoned creatures get DR/evil = 1/2 sorc level (min 1, non-stacked)
* Heavenly Fire 3 + 4 CHA / day
    ~Range 30 feet
    ~Ranged touch attack
    ~1d4 dmg evil (+1 per 2 sorc levels)
    ~1d4 heal good (1/day/creature) (+1 per 2 sorc levels)
    ~Neutral: no effect
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Dodge (1st level)
Arcane Strike (human bonus)
Eschew Materials (Sorcerer bonus)

[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 5 = [2 + 1] +1 (human) +1 (ranks favored)
Max Ranks: 1 ACP: -0
Skill List: 
Bluff: +8 = +1 (ranks) +4 (CHA) +3 (class skill)
Intimidate: +8 = +1 (ranks) +4 (CHA) +3 (class skill)
Know: Arcana: +5 = +1 (ranks) +1 (INT) +3 (class skill)
Spellcraft: +5 = +1 (ranks) +1 (INT) +3 (class skill)
Use Magic Device: +8 = +1 (ranks) +4 (CHA) +3 (class skill)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


```
Equipment:               Cost  Weight

--Worn / Carried--
Sickle....................6gp....2lb
Dagger....................2gp....1lb
Light Crossbow...........35gp....4lb
Bolts(10).................1gp....1lb
Backpack..................2gp....2lb
Belt pouch................1gp....1/2lb
Signal Whistle............8sp....--
Explorer's outfit..........--....--

--In Backpack--
Potion CLW...............50gp....--
Chalk (5).................5cp....--
Scroll case...............1gp....1/2lb
Flint & Steel.............1gp....--
Ink (1 oz.)...............8gp....--
Inkpen....................1sp....--
Parchment (5).............1gp....--
Trail rations (6).........3gp....6lb
Waterskin.................1gp....4lb
Torch (5).................5cp....5lb
```



Treasure: 37gp, 0sp, 0cp Gems: none
Total weight carried: 26 lbs (light load)
Maximum weight possible: 33light, 66 medium, 100 heavy, 200 lift, 500 push[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 195 lbs
Hair Color: Black
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Olive
Apperance: Nathan is always slightly unkempt. His beard is never quite trimmed, his hair never quite neat, and his clothing generally rumpled and smudged with a stain or two. Despite this (or perhaps because of it, if one's inclined toward the devil-may-care nature of his grooming) Nathan cuts a striking figure: broad shoulders, square jaw, bright eyes with what can be a penetrating stare. And, if you can get him to show it off, a winning smile.

Demeanor: Nathan's generally unafraid to speak his mind, especially when voicing concerns about dangerous choices. Of course, that tendency to speak his mind can also lead to its own danger. Thankfully, his silver tongue has so far worked well enough to get him out of the trouble it gets him into.

Background:Nathan's mother, Irene, swore that his father was an angel who visited her one evening out in her father's field. Irene's father, Cantor--who was incidentally the pastor of their small village--simply believed that his headstrong teenaged daughter was telling lies to cover for her blasphomous dalliance with some randy farmer's son who hadn't the manhood to lay claim to his bastard child. He did not abondon his daughter, but he made life miserable for her, abusing her with both his words and his belt. Until--her repeated prayers for her angelic lover to return now unanswered for a full five years--she took her own life rather than live under the hateful thumb of her father.

Nathan was left in Cantor's care, and quickly learned that nothing he could do would ever please the man. Nathan was a living reminder of the lying harlotry of his mother, and his grandfather treated him as little better than a slave. Until, that is, on the boy's fifteenth birthday, when a flash of brilliance revealed Nathan's father, who was, indeed, angelic. Between the sight of the creature and witnessing Nathan's ability to speak its celestial tongue as if he were born to it, Cantor prostrated himself and begged forgiveness even as Nathan's angelic father told him of the glorious good his magical bloodline was destined to do.

But the boy-verging-on-manhood denounced both of them: Cantor for the abuse to which he subjected first Irene and then Nathan, and his celestial father for waiting until far too late to intervene. Nathan denounced any kind of allegiance to a higher being, and stuck out on his own.

Nathan's blood, however, seems rather difficult to forsake. For he has developed powers that are clearly more than human, and discovered a natural penchant for magic. And, honestly, for all that he denounces authority, he keeps somehow doing The Right Thing despite himself. Still, he continues to rebel against his background, even as he takes advantage of the magical powers his blood provides.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Log] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups] None yet: first level[/sblock] 

[sblock=Spells Known]Cantrips (at will): Detect Magic, Message, Dancing Lights, Prestidigitation
1st level(4/day, DC 15): Mage Armor, Magic Missle[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jul 2, 2010)

Tahn Staful / Status: Approved
[SBLOCK]
Game Info
[SBLOCK]
*Name: Tahn Staful* 
*Race: Half-Elf* 
*Class: Cleric* 
*Level:* 1
*Experience: 0*
*Alignment: N* 
*Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic
*Deity:* Tessel, God of Spies, Seeker of Hidden Knowledge 
[/SBLOCK]

Abilities
[SBLOCK]
*Str:* 14 +2 (05p.)             
*Dex:* 10 +0 (00p.)              
*Con:* 12 +1 (02p.)          
*Int:* 13 +1 (03p.)            
*Wis:* 16 +3 (05p.)   +2 Racial
*Cha:* 14 +2 (05p.)              
[/SBLOCK]

Combat
[SBLOCK]

```
[B]HP:[/B] 9 (1d8+1)
                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +4    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 16
[B]Init:[/B] +0
[B]BAB:[/B] +0
[B]CMB:[/B] +2
[B]CMD:[/B] +12
                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +1    +0    +3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +0    +0    +0
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3    +0    +5
[B]Speed:[/B] 30'

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Sap                      +2     1d6+2        20x2 *Non-Lethal
 Channel Smite, Will DC13 1/2   1d6
Punching Dagger          +2     1d4          20x3
Javelin                  +0     1d6+2        20x2
```
[/SBLOCK]


Race/Class Abilities:
[SBLOCK]
Half-Elf : +2 to Wis
Half-Elf : Low-Light Vision
Half-Elf : Skill Focus(Diplomacy)
Half-Elf : Immune to Sleep spells
Half-Elf : +2 to saves vs Enchantment spells and abilities
Half-Elf : +2 to Perception
Half-Elf : Multitalented - Select second favored class.
Cleric : Favored Classes (Cleric)(Rogue): +1 hp
Cleric : Aura of Evil - Power Level = Cleric Level
Cleric : Spontaneous Wounding: Swap spells for Inflict
Cleric : Channel Negative Energy 5/day DC13 Will for Half
Cleric : Deity Favored Weapon (Sap) - Grants Weapon Proficiency
Cleric : Domains - Trickery, Knowledge
Cleric : Domains - Knowledge Granted Power - All Knowledge skills are class skills
*Knowledge Domain: Lore Keeper (Sp):* You can touch a creature to learn about its abilities and weaknesses. With a successful touch attack, you gain information as if you made the appropriate Knowledge skill check with a result equal to 15 + your cleric level + your Wisdom modifier. No Use Limit - Check Result as if rolling a 19 in appropriate knowledge skill.
*Trickery Domain: Copy Cat (Su):* You can create an illusory double of yourself as a move action. This double functions as a single mirror image and lasts for a number of rounds equal to your cleric level (unless dispelled or destroyed). You can have no more than one copy cat at a time. This ability does not stack with mirror image. 3+Wis/Day = 6
[/SBLOCK]

Feats
[SBLOCK]
Feat - Location - Description
Level 1 - PHB - Channel Smite: Swift action to channel negative energy into an attack
[/SBLOCK]

Spells
[SBLOCK]
0 Level / 4 Day
Bleed
Stabilize
Read Magic
Create Water

1 Level / 2 Day
Cure Light Wounds 1d8+1
Cure Light Wounds 1d8+1
Domain (Comprehend Languages)
[/SBLOCK]

Skills
[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Skill Points:[/B] 2 (class) + 1 (Favored) + 1 (Ability) = 4        
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Appraise                    0    +0     +0   +0
Craft                       0    +0     +0   +0
Diplomacy                   1    +2     +6   +9
Heal                        1    +3     +3   +7
Knowledge (arcana)          0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (dungeoneering)   0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (engineering)     0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (geography)       0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (history)         0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (local)           0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (nature)          0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (nobility)        0    +1     +0   +1
Knowledge (religion)        1    +1     +3   +5
Knowledge (planes)          0    +1     +0   +1
Linguistics                 0    +1     +0   +1
Perception                  0    +3     +2   +5
Profession                  0    +0     +0   +0
Sense Motive                1    +3     +3   +7
Spellcraft                  0    +0     +0   +0
```
[/SBLOCK]

Equipment
[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Sap                           1   2
Punching Dagger               2   1
Chain Shirt                 100   25
H. Wooden Shield              7   10
Javelin x2                    2   2
Wooden Holy Symbol            1   -
Grappling Hook                1   4
Silk Rope                    10   5
Manacles (DC26 str, EA30)    15   2
Caltrops                      1   2
[B]Total Weight:[/B]53.0lb      [B]Money:[/B]10gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              58.00  59-116  117-175  350   1050
```
[/SBLOCK]


Details
[SBLOCK]
*Size: Medium* 
*Gender: Male* 
*Age:* 29
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 190lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blond
*Skin:* White
[/SBLOCK]
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 4, 2010)

*Pari Kalikasan (Gnome Druid)*

[sblock=Pari Kalikasan: Approved]
[sblock=Game Info]
	
	



```
Race: Gnome
     Class: Druid
     Level: 01
Experience: 0000
 Alignment: True Neutral
 Languages: Common, Draconic, Druidic, Gnome, Sylvan
     Deity: Kaven (The Wanderer, Racoon)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Abilities]
	
	



```
STR: 10 +0 (02 pts) (-2 Gnome)
DEX: 12 +1 (02 pts)
CON: 14 +2 (02 pts) (+2 Gnome)
INT: 12 +1 (02 pts)
WIS: 17 +3 (13 pts)
CHA: 11 +0 (-1 pts) (+2 Gnome)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
	
	



```
HP:  10 = [1d08 + CON (02) + FC (00)]
              AC:  14 = [10 + DEX (01) + Armor (02) + Shield (00) + Natural (00) + Size (01) + Misc (00)]
        AC Touch:  12 = [10 + DEX (01) + Size (01) + Misc (00)]
   AC Flatfooted:  13 = [10 + Armor (02) + Shield (00) + Natural (00) + Size (01) + Misc (00)]
            INIT: +05 = [DEX (01) + Misc (04)]
             BAB: +00 = [Druid (00)]
             CMB: -01 = [BAB (00) + STR (00) + Misc (-01*)]
             CMD:  10 = [10 + BAB (00) + STR (00) + DEX (01) + Misc (-01*)]
       Fortitude: +04 = [Druid (02) + CON (02) + Misc (00)]
          Reflex: +01 = [Druid (00) + DEX (01) + Misc (00)]
            Will: +05 = [Druid (02) + WIS (03) + Misc (00)]
           Speed:  20'
Damage Reduction:  00/Any
Spell Resistance:  00

[SIZE=1]* Size Small[/SIZE]
[SIZE=1]* HP Roll Option[/SIZE]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]
	
	



```
Scythe Attack: +01 = [BAB (00) + Ability (00) + Misc (01*) + Magic (00)]
           Damage: 1d06+0, Crit: 20/x4, Special: None
Shortspear Attack: +01 = [BAB (00) + Ability (00) + Misc (01*) + Magic (00)]
           Damage: 1d04+0, Crit: 20/x2, Special: None

[SIZE=1]* Size: Small[/SIZE]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
	
	



```
Ability Adjutsments: +2 (CON), +2 (CHA), -2 (STR)
               Size: Small (+1 TH/AC, -1 CMB/CMD)
              Speed: 20'
   Low-Light Vision: See twice as far as Human in Low-Light
 Defensive Training: +4 Dodge to AC vs. Giant Type
        Gnome Magic: +1 DC to Save vs. Illusion spells
                     Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation,
                     Speak w/ Animals (1/Day, Save DC 10+SL+Cha Mod (0))
             Hatred: +1 Attack vs. Reptilian/Goblinoid
Illusion Resistance: +2 Saves vs. Illusion
        Keen Senses: +2 Perception
          Obsessive: +2 Craft Traps
 Weapon Familiarity: 'Gnome' Weapons are considered Martial
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
	
	



```
[U]Druid[/U]
 Nature Bond: Animal Companion (Tiger - Tagaiwi)
Nature Sense: +2 KS: Nature & Survival Skill Checks
     Orisons: 0 Level Spells At-Will
Wild Empathy: Diplomacy vs. Animals (1d20+Druid Lvl+Cha Mod)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
	
	



```
Armor/Weapon Proficiencies: Light/Med Armor & Shields (Non-Metal Only)
                            Druid Weapons
       Improved Initiative: +4 Initiative (Level 01)
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
	
	



```
Skill Points: 06 = [Base (04) + INT (01)/Level; FC (01), Misc (00)]

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              01     0       0       1      0   +0
Appraise                01     0       0       1      0   +0
Bluff                   00     0       0       0      0   +0
Climb                   00     0       0       0      0   +0
Craft (Traps)           07     1       3       1      0   +2 (Obsessive)
Diplomacy               00     0       0       0      0   +0
Disable Device                 0       0       1      0   +0
Disguise                00     0       0       0      0   +0
Escape Artist           01     0       0       1      0   +0
Fly                     01     0       0       1      0   +0
Handle Animal           04     1       3       0      0   +4 (Tagaiwi Only) 
Heal                    03     0       0       3      0   +0
Intimidate              00     0       0       0      0   +0
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)            0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (Engnrng)            0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (Nature)      07     1       3       1      0   +2 (Nature Sense)
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (Planes)             0       0       1      0   +0
Knowledge (Religion)           0       0       1      0   +0
Linguistics                    0       0       1      0   +0
Perception              09     1       3       3      0   +2 (Keen Senses)
Perform    (       )    00     0       0       0      0   +0
Profession (       )           0       0       3      0   +0
Ride                    05     1       3       1      0   +0
Sense Motive            03     0       0       3      0   +0
Slight of Hand                 0       0       1      0   +0
Spellcraft                     0       0       1      0   +0
Stealth                 01     0       0       1      0   +0
Survival                09     1       3       3      0   +2 (Nature Sense)
Swim                    00     0       0       0      0   +0
Use Magic Device               0       0       0      0   +0

     * Situational Bonus not included in Total

[SIZE=1]* Skills with a blank 'Total' may not be used untrained.[/SIZE]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
PP: 00     GP: 15    SP: 00     CP: 00


Equipment                        Cost     Weight
Explorer's Outfit                         00  lb
Leather Armor                     10 gp   07½ lb
Heavy Wooden Shield               07 gp   05  lb
Scythe                            18 gp   05  lb
Shortspear (2)                    02 gp   03  lb
Backpack                          02 gp   00½ lb
  Artisan's Tools (MW)            55 gp   05  lb
  Flint & Steel                   01 gp   00  lb
  Sunrod (5)                      10 gp   05  lb

Saddle (Exotic Riding)            30 gp   30  lb

                           Total Weight:  31  lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight:  0-33   34-66  67-100
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Daily Spells]
	
	



```
[u]Orisons (DC 13)[/u]
Detect Magic
Guidance
Resistance

[u]1st Level (DC 14)[/u]
Longstrider
Produce Flame
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Details]
	
	



```
Size: Small
    Gender: Male
       Age: 50
    Height: 3'2"
    Weight: 37 lbs.
Hair Color: Dark Orange
 Eye Color: Tawny
Skin Color: Nut Brown
Appearance: Neatly Groomed, Short Spikey Hair, Young
  Demeanor: Calm/Confident
Background: Pari was orphaned as an infant when his parents were attacked
            and killed by a black bear that had been conditioned to be
            'people friendly.' Taken in by a nature priest who served as
            a warden of that region, Pari was raised into Druidic service
            and determined to prevent such unbalancing acts as killed his
            parents.
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adventure Log]
	
	



```
Example:
[link=Twist Tree adventure here]
      XP Received: 0000
Treasure Received: 0000 GP
                   0000 Gems/Jewelry
                        Items
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Ups]
	
	



```
Example:
  Level 2:
    Class: Class
      BAB: +0 to +0
     Fort: +0 to +0
      Ref: +0 to +0
     Will: +0 to +0
     Feat: Feat
 Features: Class Features
       HP: Max -2 or Link to IC Roll, +1 FC Bonus (If Chosen)
Skill Pts: +0 = +0 (Class) +0 (Race) +00 (Old Total) +1 (FC Bonus if Chosen) = 00 (New Total)
 
Level 2 to Level 3 Next, and so on . . .
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tagaiwi (Tiger Companion)]
	
	



```
TAGAIWI	CR 2
Male Tiger
Medium Animal
Init +7; Senses Low-Light Vision, Scent; Perception +6

--------------------
DEFENSE
--------------------
AC 14, AC(T) 13, AC(FF) 11   (+3 Dex, +1 natural)
HP 14 (Max-2, +2 CON)
Fort +4, Ref +6, Will +2

--------------------
OFFENSE
--------------------
Spd 40 ft.
Melee Bite (Tiger) +2 (1d6+1) and
   Claw x2 (Tiger) +2 x2 (1d4+1) and
   Rake x2 (Tiger) +2 x2 (1d4+1) and
Space 10 ft.; Reach 5 ft.

--------------------
STATISTICS
--------------------
Str 13,  Dex 17,  Con 13,  Int 2,  Wis 15,  Cha 10
BAB +1; CMB +2; CMD 15 (19 vs. Trip)
 Feats: Improved Initiative
Tricks: Combat Riding (Attack, Come, Defend, Down, Guard, Heel)
        Attack Any Target
Skills: Perception 1 (+6), Stealth 1 (+7)

--------------------
SPECIAL ABILITIES
--------------------
Combat Riding [Trick] The animal has been trained to bear a rider into combat.
Attack Any Target [Trick] The animal will attack any creature on command.
Low-Light Vision See twice as far as a human in low light, distinguishing color and detail.
Scent (Ex) Detect opponents within 15+ feet by sense of smell.
```
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2010)

*Mordjn (Human Barbarian)*

Mordjn (Human barbarian) Approved
[sblock]
===Basic Information===
<pre>
      Race: Human
     Class: Barbarian
     Level: 1
Experience: 0
 Alignment: Neutral
 Languages: Common, Giant
     Deity: Kurgess
</pre>

===Abilities===
* Please indicate Racial and Level Adjustments
<pre>
STR: 18 +4 (10 pts) +2 race
DEX: 12 +1 (02 pts)
CON: 14 +2 (05 pts)
INT: 12 +1 (02 pts)
WIS: 11 +0 (01 pts)
CHA: 10 +0 (00 pts)
</pre>

===Combat Statistics===
* Please specify the nature of Special and Miscellaneous Adjustments
* Please note your choice for HP Method ('Roll' or 'Max-2') where it says '(HP Option)'
<pre>
(Max-2)   HP:  15 = [1d12 + CON (02) + FC (01)] (Class 01)
                        [0d00 + CON (00) + FC (00)] (Class 02)
              AC:  15 = [10 + DEX (01) + Armor (04) + Shield (00) + Natural (00) + Size (00) + Misc (00)]
        AC Touch:  11 = [10 + DEX (01) + Size (00) + Misc (00)]
   AC Flatfooted:  14 = [10 + Armor (04) + Shield (00) + Natural (00) + Size (00) + Misc (00)]
            INIT: +01 = [DEX (01) + Misc (00)]
             BAB: +01 = [Class 01 (01) + Class 02 (00)]
             CMB: +05 = [BAB (01) + STR (04) + Misc (00)]
             CMD:  16 = [10 + BAB (01) + STR (04) + DEX (01) + Misc (00)]
       Fortitude: +04 = [Class 01 (02) + Class 02 (00) + CON (02) + Misc (00)]
          Reflex: +01 = [Class 01 (00) + Class 02 (00) + DEX (01) + Misc (00)]
            Will: +00 = [Class 01 (00) + Class 02 (00) + WIS (00) + Misc (00)]
           Speed:  40'
Damage Reduction:  00/Any
Spell Resistance:  00
</pre>

===Weapon Statistics===
* Please specify the nature of Special and Miscellaneous Adjustments
<pre>
      Greataxe: Attack: +05 = [BAB (01) + Ability (04) + Misc (00) + Magic (00)]
                Damage: 1d12+6, Crit: 20/x3, Special: Special
Greataxe: PA1 +4/1d12+9
Greataxe (Rage) Attack: +07 = [BAB (01) + Ability (06) + Misc (00) + Magic (00)]
                Damage: 1d12+9, Crit: 20/x3, Special: Special
Greataxe (Rage + PA1): +6/ 1d12+12
       Handaxe: Attack: +05 = [BAB (01) + Ability (04) + Misc (00) + Magic (00)]
                Damage: 1d6+4, Crit: 20/x3, Special: Special
</pre>

===Racial Traits===
<pre>
Ability Adjustments: +2 (Any Ability)
               Size: Medium
              Speed: 30'
      Favored Class: Barbarian
         Bonus Feat: extra feat at character creation
            Skilled: Extra skill point a level
</pre>

===Class Features===
<u>Barbarian (Favored)</u>
<pre>
Armor/Weapons: Simple and Martial weapons; Light, medium armors and shield (expect tower)
Fast Movement: +10' to Base Speed unless Heavily Encumbered
         Rage: 6 rounds/day
</pre>
<u>Class 02</u>
<pre>
Armor/Weapons: Proficiencies
 Feature Name: Mechanics
 Feature Name: Mechanics
</pre>

===Feats===
<pre>
Power Attack (1st level): -1 TH/+2 Damage
    Cleave (Human Bonus): -2 AC; If hits first opponent may attack a second.
</pre>


===Skills===
* Please specify the nature of Miscellaneous or Special Adjustments.
* Skills with a blank 'Total' may not be used untrained.
<pre>
Skill Points: 06 = [Base (04) + INT (01)/Level; FC (00), Human (01)] (Barbarian)
              00 = [Base (00) + INT (00)/Level; FC (00), Misc  (00)] (Class 02)

Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc
Acrobatics              03     1       3       1     -2   +0
Appraise                01     0       0       1          +0
Bluff                   00     0       0       0          +0
Climb                   06     1       3       4     -2   +0
Craft (       )         01     0       0       1          +0
Diplomacy               00     0       0       0          +0
Disable Device                 0       0       1     -2   +0
Disguise                00     0       0       0          +0
Escape Artist          -01     0       0       1     -2   +0
Fly                    -01     0       0       1     -2   +0
Handle Animal                  0       0       0          +0
Heal                    00     0       0       0          +0
Intimidate              00     0       0       0          +0
Knowledge (Arcana)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Dngnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Engnrng)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Geography)          0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (History)            0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Local)              0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Nature)      05     1       3       1          +0
Knowledge (Nobility)           0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Planes)             0       0       1          +0
Knowledge (Religion)           0       0       1          +0
Linguistics                    0       0       1          +0
Perception              04     1       3       0          +0
Perform    (       )    00     0       0       0          +0
Profession (       )           0       0       0          +0
Ride                   -01     0       0       1     -2   +0
Sense Motive            00     0       0       0          +0
Sleight of Hand                0       0       1     -2   +0
Spellcraft                     0       0       1          +0
Stealth                -01     0       0       1     -2   +0
Survival                04     1       3       0          +0
Swim                    06     1       3       4     -2   +0
Use Magic Device               0       0       0          +0
</pre>

===Equipment===
<pre>
Equipment                        Cost     Weight
Explorer's Outfit                         00  lb
Chainshirt                       100 gp   25  lb

Greataxe                          20 gp   12  lb
Handaxe                           06 gp   03  lb

Backpack                          02 gp   02  lb
  bedroll                         01 sp   05  lb
  flin and steel                  01 gp   00  lb
  50 ft hemp rope                 01 gp   10  lb
  Item                            00 gp   00  lb


                           Total Weight:  57  lb

            Light  Medium   Heavy    
Max Weight: 0-100  101-200  201-300
</pre>

===Finances===
<pre>
PP: 00
GP: 19
SP: 09
CP: 00

Gems/Jewelry/Other:
0000
</pre>

===Details===
<pre>
      Size: Medium
    Gender: Male
       Age: 20
    Height: 6' 4"
    Weight: 230 lbs
Hair Color: Blond
 Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Fair
Appearance: Mordjn is a tall, musclar young man from the far north.
  Demeanor: Jovial when around people or drunk. But gets homesick at times and can be surly.
Background: Mordjn had a vision while out hunitng one night of a wolf wandering far to the
            south, without his pack. After consulting with the wise men in the village he
            knew that the gods were sending him to fulfill his destiny, alone and somewhere
            to the south. So Mordjn wanders southward, seeking his reason, his destiny, his
            fate. He knows the gods will tell him someday and until then he fights and drinks
            and lives life.
</pre>

===Adventure Log===
<pre>
Example:
[link=Twist Tree adventure here]
      XP Received: 0000
Treasure Received: 0000 GP
                   0000 Gems/Jewelry
                        Items
</pre>

===Level Ups===
<pre>
  Level 2:
    Class: Class
      BAB: +0 to +0
     Fort: +0 to +0
      Ref: +0 to +0
     Will: +0 to +0
     Feat: Feat
 Features: Class Features
       HP: Max -2 or Link to IC Roll, +1 FC Bonus (If Chosen)
Skill Pts: +0 = +0 (Class) +0 (Race) +00 (Old Total) +1 (FC Bonus if Chosen) = 00 (New Total)

Level 2 to Level 3 Next, and so on . . .
</pre>

===Approvals===
*Approval (11 August, 2010) (Mowgli)
*Approval (11 August, 2010) (Living PF Judge)
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 27, 2010)

[url=http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Izzik_Deeks_%28Aldern_Foxglove%29]Izzik Deeks
[/URL]


----------



## Gerald007 (Dec 5, 2010)

*Sylvain Marana (Gerald007)*

I've put together a 1st level witch, currently waiting for approval.  Just wanted to link him, if someone needs a player!  Thanks...

Sylvain Marana (Gerald007) - Living Pathfinder RPG Wiki


----------



## mizugumo (Jun 29, 2011)

*New character creation question*

I have a few character ideas that I'm toying with and I'm wondering if the asset 'In the Company of Tengu' is available for character creation. I'm primarily interested in possibly playing the Hishoken paragon class detailed therein. If not - no worries but thought I would ask as I'm rolling up some characters over the next few days.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 29, 2011)

That's not an approved source for our Living Pathfinder games, sorry.  We'd be glad to see you get involved though.  If you haven't already done so, you can join us in our Living Pathfinder social group, and drop in and check things out at our LPF wiki.  The wiki has details on character creation linked on the front page.  Hopefully a new first level LPF adventure will be kicking off here in the Playing the Game forum soon!

--GE


----------



## mizugumo (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response GlassEye. I'm still very interested in joining in and have been browsing through the wiki pages - that's where I saw tengu listed as a pc class. I should have a character submission ready early next week.


----------



## GlassEye (Jun 29, 2011)

Ah, so you're already ahead of me.   Look forward to seeing around.


----------

